# Meet Mater



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm going to introduce my almost 2 year old AmStaff mix. He's a sweetheart and we wouldn't trade him for the world. My fiance and I rescued him at 6 months old while he was on death row. The week after we brought him home he became very ill. Mater had kennel cough and parvo. The vet said that he wouldn't be surprised if Mater didn't make it a week but here we are almost a year and a half later with our turd burglar


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ahh! 13 views no comments


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness! He is so ADORABLE!!!! Love the ears!

It's too bad he got parvo and kennel cough right after you got him! That's a tough one. I wonder if AmStaffs are more prone to Parvo like Pits, Rotties, Dobies, and sled dogs are?


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I've never heard that a certain breed is more prone to parvo than any other breed. All breeds are susceptible to parvo especially puppies.

Thank you! My favorite pic is the one on the couch with his Yoda ear pose


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. Yeah, that one is TOO cute.

But yeah, all dogs are prone to parvo, but for some reason, those breeds, and possibly a couple others, are more prone to getting it. The reasons are unknown, but I've done some research on it, and it's listed on most places that I've read about Parvo.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

Can you post some of the links where you have read that?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I esp like the 1st one of him on the couch. The one-ear-cocked-up is the clincher to put this into the "awwww so cute" category. :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww i love his coloring, he's very handsome!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If he were mine I would have a hard time not calling him freckle butt :wink:

Super cute and I love the "flying nun" ears! Reminds me of our dog's Akasha's!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What a handsome boy!!! I'm with natalie, though, in my house he would totally have a freckle butt nickname. 
Such a cute face, and good for you for rescuing him!


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I actually do call him freckle butt on occasion


----------

